# Pennsy Standard Structure Colors



## ckleissas (Feb 15, 2008)

A book I have says, "According to _The Keystone_, the publication of the Pennsylvania Railroad Technical and Historical Society, stations and other trackside structures were painted PRR Standard Buff with Standard Brown Trim". It then goes on to list the formulas for these colors using Floquil paint. My question is if Floquil (either lacquer or acrylic) can stand up to outdoor conditions or if I should look to another manufacturer (and if so, which colors would you recommend?). Any suggestions are most appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

You are obviously looking at page 7 of Trackside on The Pennsylvania, Volume 1.

Even in our moderate summer climate, Floquil paints fade pretty quickly.

 

This freight shed (retired Kalamazoo boxcar) was painted with Floquil boxcar red, but quickly fades to boxcar pink within a few years. Fortunately it is quick to disassemble and repaint, if I can find some more Floquil spray cans.

I have never top coated this structure. Perhaps a coat of Krylon Matte would be a good idea.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Next time spray a coat of seal krete on the building and you will be amazed at how long the paint stays it's true color. Later RJD


----------



## ckleissas (Feb 15, 2008)

Absolutely correct about the book (you guys are good!). Thanks for confirming my fears about Floquil use outdoors. As for the Seal Krete, is that the brand name of the product and what is it normally used for? Would it be available at the usual home improvement stores?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

My Pennsy tool shed is painted dark red with gray trim. Unfortunately, the company that made the kit is no longer around. 










I usually use craft acrylic paints or regular spray paints then a couple of spray coats of clear matte acrylic. 


-Brian


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I would continue with the Floquil, as the real buildings faded over time. 

Another case in point, at a past PRR convention 2004?, someone had samples of the PRR buff paint. Not model, but the real stuff found somewhere, still liquid!


----------

